# How long before labor was your baby's head fully engaged?



## GracesMama (Oct 24, 2006)

My baby's head has been fully engaged since I was 30 weeks pregnant. I'm almost 35 weeks pregnant now. With my first baby, her head was engaged early too. Everything I've read says that a once a baby's head has fully engaged, labor will probably happen within the next few weeks.

Has anyone else had a baby fully engaged over a month before they went into labor? I guess I'm freaking out thinking the baby will come any day now, and I'm just not ready. Oh, I also have pink-tinged discharge, so that's making me think this baby is coming sooner than later.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes. Ds's head was fully engaged at 31weeks. +2 station at 34 weeks. Can you say waddle?







I was induced at 37weeks and I think he would have stayed full term if I didn't have pre-e.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

I'm apparently engaged too, at 30wks. I was really surprised it could happen this early (but yeah! for no more heartburn!). With ds, it happened distinctly at 35 weeks, and he was born at 40+2.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Ds2 was engaged at 28 weeks and wasn't born until 38.

My other 2 weren't engaged for that long at all. I don't think they actually engaged until labor.


----------



## mama_in_PA (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm 32 weeks and noticed a big difference over night last Wednesday. I woke up and had so much pressure in my pelvis that it felt like a hydraulic jack was placed in my pelvis jacking my hips and pubic bone apart. Walking is not much fun and the further my knees are from one another the happier I am. On the up side, I can breathe much easier and I can eat more than three bites before I'm full. This is number three and IME the baby drops (or engages) much earlier with subsequent pregnancies. I don't know what to say about the pink discharge though as I haven't had that except once or twice after dtd or an exam.


----------



## jule924 (Aug 19, 2004)

With my first I remember it being hard to walk about the last month or so. He had been head down for at least the last half of the pg and then broke my water with his head at 38 weeks, 5 days. With #2 he was sideways (can't remember what that's called?) for pretty much the whole pg, then went breech for a week, then head down a few days before birth. Honestly, I'm not sure if he engaged before that, but I really don't think he did until I was in labor.


----------



## foogoomomma (Jan 12, 2008)

with my daughter (2nd birth) she was riding low but didn't actually drop down until about 10 minutes before she appeared!


----------

